# Interviewing BVT users with hives at home



## ChloeRose (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I'm a journalist covering the growing BVT movement in Canada, especially as it coincides with the spike in Lyme disease cases across the country. I'm trying to connect with folks who rely on BVT for pain relief (Lyme or otherwise)-- in particular anyone who keeps their own bees at home for this purpose.
If you're interested, I'd love to chat!
My email: [email protected]
-Chloe Rose


----------

